# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چند سوال در مورد داروسازی

## TIGER

سلام دوستان یه چند تا سوال در مورد دارو سازی داشتم لطف کنید راهنمایی بفرمایید

1)دارو سازی چقدر طول میبره که فارغالتحصیل بشی؟

2)دارو سازی یعنی اینکه بری داروخونه بزنی؟

3)درامدش خوبه؟


لطفا طبق تریب جواب بدید خیلی ممنون

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان یه چند تا سوال در مورد دارو سازی داشتم لطف کنید راهنمایی بفرمایید
> 
> 1)دارو سازی چقدر طول میبره که فارغالتحصیل بشی؟
> 
> 2)دارو سازی یعنی اینکه بری داروخونه بزنی؟
> 
> 3)درامدش خوبه؟
> 
> 
> لطفا طبق تریب جواب بدید خیلی ممنون


1- پنج و نیم الی 6 سال
2-هم میتونی داروخانه بزنی اگه وضع مالیت خوبه هم میتونی در داروخانه یا شرکت های داروییی  و.. کار کنی
3-درامدش بستگی داره حدود 2 تومن هست کار در داروخانه . تاسیس داروخانه هم بستگی به موقعیت مکانی داروخانه ات داره رنج مشخصی نداره

----------


## par.rah

> سلام دوستان یه چند تا سوال در مورد دارو سازی داشتم لطف کنید راهنمایی بفرمایید
> 
> 1)دارو سازی چقدر طول میبره که فارغالتحصیل بشی؟6 الی 6ونیم
> 
> 2)دارو سازی یعنی اینکه بری داروخونه بزنی؟وقتی مدرک گرفتی سه راه پیش روت هست! یا تخصص بخونی و بری تو شرکتای دارویی و پژوهشی مثه پاستور یا بری مسئول فنی وایسی که درامد ماهانش میتونه از 3 تومن در ماه باشه تا 10 تومن..بستگی داره کدوم شهر و چ شیفتی وایسی یا اینکه داروخونه بزنی واسه داروخونه هم 3 چیز باید در نظر بگیری! خرید مجوز حدود 600 میلیون در مناطق متوسط تهرانه! حدود 100 میلیون اولش باید جنش بخری واسه داروخونه! و بعدشم باید یه ملک رو اجاره کنی یا مسکونی یا تجاری
> 
> 3)درامدش خوبه؟
> بستگی به خودتون داره ولی میشه گفت از 3 تا 10 تومن واسه مسئول فنی، از 5 تومن تا بینهایت واسه داروخونه و از حدود 10 تومن تا بی نهایت واسه پی اچ دی که جذب شرکتای بزرگ دارویی میشه
> 
> لطفا طبق تریب جواب بدید خیلی ممنون


در نهایت بگم میتونه رشته خوبی باشه به شرط اینکه تو باید فرض کنی که یه فروشنده ای! فک کن مثلا داری پقک میفروشی! پس باید اصول فروشندگی رو رعایت کنی

----------


## TIGER

> 1- پنج و نیم الی 6 سال
> 2-هم میتونی داروخانه بزنی اگه وضع مالیت خوبه هم میتونی در داروخانه یا شرکت های داروییی  و.. کار کنی
> 3-درامدش بستگی داره حدود 2 تومن هست کار در داروخانه . تاسیس داروخانه هم بستگی به موقعیت مکانی داروخانه ات داره رنج مشخصی نداره


ممنون ازیا که جواب دادی یه سوال دیگه به نظرت یه داروخونه توی شهر اهواز با تمام دارو ها چقدر میشه؟ حدود 600 میلیون یا بیشتر درسته؟

----------


## par.rah

> ممنون ازیا که جواب دادی یه سوال دیگه به نظرت یه داروخونه توی شهر اهواز با تمام دارو ها چقدر میشه؟ حدود 600 میلیون یا بیشتر درسته؟


lمن به نمایندگی از ایشون، اگه بطور میانگین در نظر بگیری همون حدوده! اولش یه کم پولش زیاده ولی خب از دفعه های بعدی جنس رو با پول مردم(چک بازی) میخری

----------


## khaan

فکر نکن سرمایه نداشته باشی نمیتونی داروخونه بزنی. اگه دو سه سالی داروخونه های دیگه کار کنی ( که راحت کار گیرت میاد ) میتونی سرمایه برای داروخونه جور کنی.

----------


## _fatemeh_

بعضیا میگن درسای داروسازی از پزشکی سخت تره . این حرف صحت داره آیا؟؟؟

----------


## shim

> بعضیا میگن درسای داروسازی از پزشکی سخت تره . این حرف صحت داره آیا؟؟؟


دارو سازی معروفه به درسای سخت دانشگاهش

----------


## artim

> بعضیا میگن درسای داروسازی از پزشکی سخت تره . این حرف صحت داره آیا؟؟؟


بله ظاهرا

----------

